# Pistol You've Been Waiting 4. Get Em While They're Hawt.



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I have removed the name of the retailer ... they say you got spend money to make money...

I'm not sure that is the case with this offer.

:rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::arrow::arrow::arrow::arrow:


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Or maybe it's "Ya gotta spend money to break money!!!"


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Im waiting for them to start mounting the sights on the side of the slide so you can accurately shoot gansta style. Then I will buy one.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Point is a clunky gun, not sure if I can explain it better, but everyone I have talked to says it is very reliable, spending another $50 for a fancy finish is just foolish.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Well they have the optics on top. Side mounts can't be far behind.

I don't know a lot about hipoint. I'm not knocking the gun. But I am knocking the choice of hydro-wrap.











keith9365 said:


> Im waiting for them to start mounting the sights on the side of the slide so you can accurately shoot gansta style. Then I will buy one.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Well they have the optics on top. Side mounts can't be far behind.
> 
> I don't know a lot about hipoint. I'm not knocking the gun. But I am knocking the choice of hydro-wrap.
> 
> View attachment 14912


Exactly, a good finish on a marginal gun for and extra $50 is just foolish.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I have heard mostly good about them. That they have corrected a lot of quality issues and that they just can't shake the reputation.

At those price points it's worth a try. $160? Why not? How much are you really going to lose if you turn it around in 6 months or a year if you don't like it?



Montana Rancher said:


> Hi Point is a clunky gun, not sure if I can explain it better, but everyone I have talked to says it is very reliable, spending another $50 for a fancy finish is just foolish.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I have heard mostly good about them. That they have corrected a lot of quality issues and that they just can't shake the reputation.
> 
> At those price points it's worth a try. $160? Why not? How much are you really going to lose if you turn it around in 6 months or a year if you don't like it?


Personally I'd save more money and get a decent shotgun before I purchased a Hi Point, But your point is valid, if someone had say $200 dollars, a high point and 3 boxes of shells is better than nothing.3


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

IAC Hawk. Best bargain shotgun money can buy.



Montana Rancher said:


> Personally I'd save more money and get a decent shotgun before I purchased a Hi Point, But your point is valid, if someone had say $200 dollars, a high point and 3 boxes of shells is better than nothing.3


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

link it!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I would never buy a hi point but I watched a video where 2 guys were trying to clown Hi Points and they beat the crap out of it and ran it over with their truck ... it still fired.

If someone gave me one I may keep it but I have better things to spend money on


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I pass on that fugly handgun.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Naw........ I like a gun that makes me drool before I but it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Dat gat is off da hook, Yo! Maine, I'm gettn me dat.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

My first adult gun purchase was a Hi Point C9. It isn't pretty and no doubt its not even in the same league with Glock/S&W/Ruger or even Taurus but it has them all beat on the price point. For those that want to prep but are financially challenged its a good weapon to have. Mine has always gone bang and they're chambered in the common calibers. I don't own a carbine but from what I understand they are a pretty good value although that has somewhat been diminished these days since Ar-15's are dirt cheap. 

Anyways when I bought my S&W my Hi Point was repurposed as a car gun and a backup gun or one to give to an unarmed friend/family member during shtf.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> link it!


Runs about $190 right now at Bud's. CDN has some versions of the same gun with longer barrels about $180. Occasionally they will have the shorter barrel in stock for $165-ish.






https://www.wikiarms.com/guns?q=iac+hawk

http://www.cdnnsports.com/hawk-981-pump-12-gauge-26-inch.html#.VsMlOOYwE7g

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/91401


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Buying into a hipoint aint all that bad. I picked one up in 45acp just to give em a try. It aint pretty, it aint interchangeable but it do work every time so it has a place in my life. Kinda like trumph. He aint exactly your normal politician, he doesn't follow the rules but there is just something that makes 46% of the repubs follow along behind him. Change isn't easy to swallow but sometimes you just have to try it.

1895gunner


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I watched Nutnfancy on Youtube give his opinion of the Hi-Point.
It was a fair assessment. As long as you stay away from aftermarket magazines, they apparently operate almost flawlessly.
They're very heavy, so not an ideal carry gun.
However, they're very cheap and go bang when you need them to. They sound like a perfect "arm the neighbors" option when the blue helmets start moving in to range.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I heard about this pistol ....... Isn't that the Kanye West edition ?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Kanye's come with a picture of an EBT card on it.



Operator6 said:


> I heard about this pistol ....... Isn't that the Kanye West edition ?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Kanye's come with a picture of an EBT card on it.


C'mon, you know that shameless self-promoter wouldn't pass up an opportunity to plaster his ugly mug all over it.
The bills would all have his doofus grin in them instead of Franklin's.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Personally I'd save more money and get a decent shotgun before I purchased a Hi Point, But your point is valid, if someone had say $200 dollars, a high point and 3 boxes of shells is better than nothing.3


Or if you had say 500 dollar and no firearms you could get a Hi Point, A Mosin Nagant, and A H&R shotgun and fill the big 3.

That's similar to how I got started. I didn't buy a shotgun because I had one that I recieved as an Christmas gift as a child. Once I hit adulthood my first firearm purchase was a Hi Point C9. My second was a Mosin Nagant. I had a total of around 250 bucks tied up in 2 weapons and a little ammunition. I still own all 3 firearms


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Crap guns are fine for play but if the SHTF I want a quality firearm with a spare or two. I like spare parts too..


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Crap guns are fine for play but if the SHTF I want a quality firearm with a spare or two. I like spare parts too..


So long as they go bang they aren't crap. There are better options out there but if your looking for inexpensive reliable firearms then you could do far worse then the combo I posted above. Your mileage may vary but I've had zero issues other than with some aftermarket magazines.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nothing funnier than when people talk about how much of a work horse the Hi Point is but then declare they'd never own one.

I own two of their .45 pistols and one of their .45 carbines. All three operate flawlessly. As a bonus feature, the pistols double as sturdy battery tools for when you run out of ammo. Also, you can use them as dumbbells for your workout routine. 

All this for two hundred dollars a piece, and they are made in America, too.


----------

